
Show HN: Stockrow.com – US companies financial data - iShrimp
https://stockrow.com/
======
joejev
Hey, cool site. I work a lot with financial data and decided to poke at this,
here are some thoughts / findings:

\- It would be nice to be able to look up companies by CIK instead of just
ticker.

\- You should support share class delimiters in nyse tickers like BRK.B
instead of BRKB

\- The chart on the first tab is not split adjusted but the chart on the
second tab is but it is not called out anywhere. Check CBB to see a recent
example.

\- The 'stock price' indicator is not in the list of possible indicators but
is in the text box by default.

\- The 'share price' indicator shows 'no data to display'.

\- There is a typo in the terms and conditions for line 7: "netowrking"

Overall this is a nice resource for quickly looking at fundamentals.

edit: formatting

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks, we will go through the list and fix all issues.

------
qwrusz
Nice job on this. And as Yahoo fails who knows what will happen to Yahoo
Finance, so potentially very good timing too.

One piece of feedback for the charts: being able to see the % up/down (over
the dates selected) not just prices would be helpful.

For example: in the case of comparing two stocks (or a stock to an index)
performance YTD, seeing just prices doesn't mean much, % change (eg +5% vs
+10% YTD) is what is being compared.

~~~
iShrimp
Hi, yes we are aware of this and plan to add it in the future.

------
jipy9
If charts are what I want, I head over to tradingview. If its company data
then that's finance.google. I am very curious to know what's the product
roadmap for the future?

~~~
iShrimp
We currently offer 10-year fundamental data for free, and we plan to expand it
to a longer time frame and add more regions like Asia and Europe. We are
building a comprehensive stock screener right now with 400 fundamental
indicators. Next we plan to add more detailed business descriptions for each
company, portfolio tracking, notes, social functions and much more. I would
say we are just getting started.

------
gravypod
Is there an API? Might be cool to use this to mess around with tensor-flow to
predict trading.

~~~
iShrimp
Not yet — we do plan to provide one in the feature though

~~~
gravypod
This sort of site would be very very valuable.

You've basically done all of the leg work for someone to start experimenting!
Amazing work and I hope you can monetize this.

~~~
iShrimp
Thanks a lot! We already do have plans for monetizing (we will see what
reality will look like) and hopefully we will start working on that. Just keep
in mind that everything that is accessible now will stay free forever; at
least thats the plan.

------
aminozuur
I like it. Why and how did you build it?

~~~
iShrimp
We built it because there are not many websites which offer long-term
fundamental data for free. Most are only focused on day traders or short-term
traders and we felt a site with a long-term approach to investing is missing.
It took us a year to get here, because there are only two of us and we do this
mostly on weekends. But we have the determination to continue and keep
gathering feedback to build something that delivers value to investors.

